# Virginia Master Plumber Exam



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Anyone know where I can purchase a practice exam for my son. He was just notified that he is eligible to take the exam from PSI.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

robwilliams said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase a practice exam for my son. He was just notified that he is eligible to take the exam from PSI.


http://www.contractorexam.com/VA_P_MP.htm


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Thank You Sir!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

With it being open book...The best thing is to know how to use the index, and table of contents in the IPC code book...

Everything can be found, just have to be fairly quick about it...

I don't know about other state's exams, but I'd be willing to bet the VA test is real high up on the easy list....

Good luck to him...


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Thank you. Yes, it is open book. He has recently taken the WSSC Master Gasfitter Exam and received a very good score on it. He is very competitive. He doesn't want to just pass an exam. He wants to ace it.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> With it being open book...The best thing is to know how to use the index, and table of contents in the IPC code book...
> 
> Everything can be found, just have to be fairly quick about it...
> 
> ...


 WTF do you mean by that ?? :furious::furious: 

Really ?? Why would our's be any easier then any other state ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cal said:


> WTF do you mean by that ?? :furious::furious:
> 
> Really ?? Why would our's be any easier then any other state ?


When Oklahoma abandoned the hand drawings and shop work on the exam, the fail rates went way down. I think that is what AG was referring to.

Surely you would agree that a hands on shop test and actually having to draw in the water, drains, and vents to a multi-story building illustration is more difficult than an open book code review.

Our JP test is now 80 multiple choice questions open book in the IPC. It is much easier than the old school shop and drawing exam.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> When Oklahoma abandoned the hand drawings and shop work on the exam, the fail rates went way down. I think that is what AG was referring to.
> 
> Surely you would agree that a hands on shop test and actually having to draw in the water, drains, and vents to a multi-story building illustration is more difficult than an open book code review.
> 
> Our JP test is now 80 multiple choice questions open book in the IPC. It is much easier than the old school shop and drawing exam.


Ok ,,, well ,, i'll agree with your points . Our's (20 + ) years ago was TOUGH !

Might be a little easier now ,,, but a little respect please . All I'm saying'


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Cal said:


> WTF do you mean by that ?? :furious::furious:
> 
> Really ?? Why would our's be any easier then any other state ?


I dont see the comment as anything to be ofended by. I have a masters license in Maine and my P1 in N.C. The fact that the exam in Maine was closed book and you needed a 75 to pass made it more difficult than the open book with a pass of 70 in N.C. Not insulting N.C. just stating fact.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Cal said:


> WTF do you mean by that ?? :furious::furious:
> 
> Really ?? Why would our's be any easier then any other state ?


Because I've taken it....I'm from VA....Lic. # 2710 043664 (Master plumber)

It's really just a guess listening to posts from people in other places on the zone....

Don't get too worked up Cal....


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Because I've taken it....I'm from VA....Lic. # 2710 043664 (Master plumber)
> 
> It's really just a guess listening to posts from people in other places on the zone....
> 
> Don't get too worked up Cal....


Ok ,


----------

